# Anybody tried gotu kola?



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

Anybody tried gotu kola? If yes, did it make any difference?


----------



## Mr 47 (Jun 27, 2005)

isn't this just some plant with alot of caffeine in it?


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

Gotu Kola has no caffeine. It is sometimes confused with Kola Nut which does have caffeine.

The reason why i ask is because looking at Kelly's sjw forum, some people have had success with it. Here's one in particular:

http://www.sjwinfo.org/forums/Experienc ... 0875.shtml


----------



## bcuse (Jul 12, 2005)

I just bought some Gota Kula today along with some Valerian Root. I'm skeptical because I have tried a lot of herbs that didn't do anything. I've tried Kava, Passion Flower and Valerian Root, which didn't make any noticable difference. But I'll give Gota Kula a try, maybe with some different combinations.


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

bcuse said:


> I just bought some Gota Kula today along with some Valerian Root. I'm skeptical because I have tried a lot of herbs that didn't do anything. I've tried Kava, Passion Flower and Valerian Root, which didn't make any noticable difference. But I'll give Gota Kula a try, maybe with some different combinations.


Good luck bcuse, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Good info on Gotu Kola Here

I might give it a try. It's interesting that it was used for Leprosy considering now that SAD is the new Leprosy. :lol


----------



## bcuse (Jul 12, 2005)

Does anybody know if Gota Kula is supposed to take effects soon after you first start to take it, like Kava, or is it one of those harbs that has to build up in your bloodstream?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Alright, I used up a bottle of Goto Kola. It was inexpensive enough so I thought it may be worth a try. I noticed absolutely no effect from it at all. Now I'm sure I'll hear in the news soon that it causes cancer. :um [/jk]


----------



## peregrine (May 31, 2005)

---


----------

